# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  مناحي التجديد في فكر أبي تمام الطّائي.

## فيلالي الصقر

الحمد لله حمدًا كثيرًا طيّبًا مباركًا فيه، وصلّى الله على سيّدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحْبِه وتابعيه أمّا بعد:
فمقتطفٌ من رسالة الماجستير الخاصّة بي:"الشاعرُ أبو تمام مُثقّفًا ومبدعًا"، أردتُ عرضَها في هذا القسم، ولستُ أدري حقيقةً أمُناسبٌ لمثل هذه القضايا النقدية أم لا؟، طبعًا سيُعينني الإخوة المشرفين على وضعها في مكانها اللاّئقِ بها:
إذا حملنا الإبداع على معناه اللغوي، وهو:"اخترعتُهُ لا على مثال"، فلأبي تمام الحماسة، وهي مجموعٌ شعريٌ سبق الإشارة إلى فضله، ولم يسبق القول على أنّ الطّائي هو أوّل من سمّى الحماسة، فله فضل في تبويب الشعر، إذ لا نرى أحدًا قبله قسّم الشعر هذا التقسيم، فأوّلا كانت حركة الجمع وثانيًا كانت حركة الاختيار فيما اتّفق في النظم، كالمفضليات والأصمعيات وفي النّثر كأمالي القالي، ثمّ جاءت حركة الاختيار المبوّب، ولعلّ فاتحها أبو تمام الطّائي1 ذلك أنّ العادة فشتْ أوّلا في أن يُسمّى الكل باسم الجزء، حتّى في تسمية سور القرآن الكريم، إذ سميت سورة البقرة لآيةٍ فيها في البقرة، وسورة الأنعام كذلك وسورة النحل... ثمّ فشتْ عادة تسمية شيء بأوّله فسُمّي العَين للخليل لأنّ أوّلَ أبوابه العين، وسمّى أبو تمام ديوانه بالحماسة كذلك2
هذا فيما يخصّ الإبداع بمعنى الإيجاد لا على مثال سابقٍ، وقد جاءت الكتبُ من بعده مقتدية بهذا التّصنيف الذي فَلَقَ لهم الطّائي نَبعه، وقد ذكر صاحب البديع في مجال الصنع لا عن مثال ما يُبرزُ عقْلَ أبي تمّام، لا كشاعر ولا كناقد، ولكن كبصيرٍ بالتّجديد حاذقٌ به، وذلك لمّا قال في كتابه: "وأوّل من سمّى الاستطراد هو أبو تمّام، قال البحتري: أنشدني أبو تمام بيته:-بسيط-
*أيقَنـتُ إنْ لـم تثَبَّـت أنّ حـافِـرَهُ * مِنْ صَخْرِ تدْمُرَ أو من وجهِ عُثمان3.*ثمّ قال لي: ما هذا الشّعر؟، فقلت: لا أدري؟، قال: هذا المستطرد والاستطراد. يرى أنّه يُريد وصف الفَرس وهو يُريد هجاء عثمان.."4
إنّ المثالين السّابقين يوضّحان كيف أنّ الشّاعر بصدد وضع المصطلح، ومن المعلوم أنّ ولادة مثل هذه الأفكار الجديدة في زمن مبكّرٍ ليس بالأمر السّهل، وربّما يُمكننا إدراج هذا النوع من الخلق الجديد في النّوع الثّالث من بين الأنواع الأربعة التي سبق الإشارة إليها، وهو النوع الذي تنزع تعريفاته إلى التركيز على الإنتاج الإبداعي، ومن أبرز ممثلي هذا الاتجاه:"ماكينون  " الذي يرى أنّ الإنتاج الإبداعي الجيّد إنّما يفي بثلاثة متطلّبات أساسية: الجدّة والملائمة وإمكانية التّطوير5
وأمّا الجدّة فتكمن في الوضع، وأبو تمام هنا يضع مصطلح جديد لأسلوب شعري وُجد أوّل ما وُجد في شعر السّموأل6، وراح الشّاعر يُبدع أنساقًا شعرية من خلالـه ولا يرضى إلاّ بوضع اسمٍ خاصٍّ به، وقـد جسّد حقيقة "الجدّة"التي أشار إليها ماكينون، وتكمن "الملائمة" مـن خلال إتباع النقّاد لهذه التّسمية، وذكـرها في شتّى مصنّفاتهم النّقدية، فقد رضى النقاد بهذه التّسمية ولم يزيدوا عليها ولم يُنقصوا، بل إنّ تسمية الإستطراد هو الاسم الذي لا يقوم مقامه غيرُه، لذلك وجدنا صاحب العمدة يُفرّق بينه وبين من أخلطه بحسن الخروج7 وربما هذا الخروج هو ما يُدرج ضمن "ملائمة التّطوير"، إذ التمادي في الاستطراد يُخرجُه عن هذا الإسم ولا يُفسده، بل يتطوّر إلى نوعٍ من أنواع البلاغة، محمودٌ الإتيان به في موضعه.
وتسمية الحماسة أظهرُ لهذا المعنى، إذ تجديد أبي تمام لم يقف عند التّسمية فحسب، ولكن تعدّاها إلى إبداع وإخراج تصنيف جديد، يُنتقى الشّعرُ من خلاله على ترتيب الأغراض، واحتذى حذوَه الكثير من النقاد والشعراء من بعده، وفي البناء على شاكلة بناءه، وهذا معنى "إمكانية التّطوير" في شروط ماكينون.
كما يجدر بنا-قبل المُضي إلى دراسة الجديد في شعره- أن نذكُر ما ساقه أحد النقاد الفضلاء فيما يتعلّق بفكرة ارتفاع الشعر بالجمهور، إذ قال:"..وهذه الفكرة8، فكرة ارتفاع الشعر عن الجمهور، نراها عند أبي تمام لأوّل مرّة في تاريخ الشعر العربي، وهي إحدى الأفكار المهمّة التي تثار في النقد الحديث، فهل يحسن بالشاعر أن يسير وراء الجمهور، أو يحسُن به أن يصعد بالجمهور إلى آفاقه العليا من الفلسفة والثّقافة والعمق والدّقة.."9.
ويتّضح من خلال هذه المقولة تغيّر نظرة الشّاعر إلى الشعر في العصر العباسي، و ممّن نظّر لهذه النّظرة وطبّقها شعريًا أبو تمام، فلا بدّ من معرفة أنّ الشعر قد أصبح ترفًا، وأصبح الشّاعر لا يقصد إليه إلاّ ليُرضي الطّبقة المثّقفة الممتازة، لا ليُعبّر عن شعور الجمهور، كما كان الشّأن في القديم، ولم يتخّذ الشعرُ عند أبي تمام هذا المسلك إلاّ لإيمانه من أنّ الدّرس اللغوي قد انسلخ ومات، وخلَفَه درسٌ آخر عقلي فلسفي، والبيئة العبّاسية لمن تمعّن فيها هي بيئة عقلية، استحوذت فيها المعتزلة على الذّوق الأدبي، بل وأخضعت الدولة إلى الإيمان بفكرها ومعتقدها، فأدرك أبو تمام هذا التّيار وصاغ على منواله الذي يُمجّد العقل والمنطق، فدام شعره ديمومة هذا التيار، لأنّ الشعر لم يعد فيضًا عاطفيًا عفويًا، بل أصبح عند أبي تمام عملاً عقليًا خالصًا، يصدر عن الطّبع وفق آلية منظمّة، ومن ثمّ فإنّ تأثيره يرتبط في هذه الحال بتصوّر عقلي خالص، قوامه الاستواء10
وزيادة على هذه الابتكارات، بجدر بنا ذكر الصّحيفة، وقـد سبق رصدُها وإدراجها ضمن ثقافة أبي تمام النقدية، ولكنّها في الحقيقة خطوةٌ جبّارةٌ من الشّاعر وفي عـصر مبكـر إلى الاهتمام بمحيط الشّاعر النّفسي ودعوة من الشاعر إلى بلوغ حدّ البلاغة، ولا بدّ من إعادتها كيما نستخرج منها بصمات المبدع، بعـد أن استخرجنا منها توقيعات المثقّف.
قال أبو عبادة الوليد بن عبيد البحتري:"كنتُ في حداثتي أرومُ الشعرَ، وكنتُ أرجعُ فيه إلى الطّبع، ولم أكـن أقفُ على تسهيلِ مأخذه، ووجوه اقتضاءه، حتّى قصدتُ أبـا تمام، فانقطعتُ فيه إليه، واتكّلتُ في تعريفه عليه، فكان أول ما قال لي: يا أبا عبادة، تخيّر الأوقاتَ وأنتَ قليلُ الهموم، صفرٌ من الغموم، واعلم أنّ العادةَ في الأوقاتِ أنْ يقصدَ الإنسانُ لتأليف شيءٍ أو حفظه في وقت السّحر، وذلك أنّ النّفس قد أخذت حظّها من الرّاحة وقسطها من النّوم، فإنْ أردت النّسيبَ فاجعلِ اللفظ رقيقًا، والمعنى رشيقًا، وأكثر فيه من بيان الصّبابة، وتوجّع الكآبة، وقلق الأشواق، ولوعة الفراق، وإذا أخذت في مدح سيّدٍ ذي أيادٍ فأشهِرْ مناقِبَه، وأظهرْ مناسْبه، وابنِ معالمه، وشَرفَ مقامه وتقاضَ المعاني واحذر المجهول منها، وإيّاك أنْ تشينَ شعرك بالألفاظ الرّزية، وكن كأنّك خيّاطٌ يُقطّعُ الثّيابَ على مقادير الأجسام، وإذا عارضك الضّجرُ فأرحْ نفسَك، ولا تعملْ إلاّ وأنتَ فارغ القلبِ، واجعلْ شهوتك لقول الشّعر الذّريعة إلى حُسن نظمه، فإنّ الشّهوةَ نِعمَ المُعين ،وجُملة الحال أنْ تعتبِرَ شعرك بما سلف منْ شعر الماضين، فما استحسنته العلماء فاقصده، وما تركوه فاجتنبه، ترشد إنْ شاء اللّه"11.
ولعلّ أبا تمام أوّل ناقد قديم للشعر، يتنبّه إلى "إعداد النص الشعري" إعدادًا يُحقق أقصى درجات الجودة الفنّية، فنراه يُقرّ في صحيفته التّوجيهية أنّ ثمّة مبادئ يجب على الشاعر مُراعاتها لإنتاج عمله، ويمكننا إجمالها في:

{ موضوع آخر مستقلٍّ بحول الله، والسلام عليكم}.









1 شرح ديوان الحماسة المنسوب لأبي العلاء 1/6.
2 شرح ديوان الحماسة للمرزوقي (مقدّمة أحمد أمين) 1/3.
3 شرح التبريزي 2/373، وفيه: حَلَفْتَ إنْ لم ...البيت.
4 البديع ص 37.وأكملتُ الأبيات من العمدة 2/39، وفيه شرح للاستطراد، قال:" وهو أن يُرى الشاعر أنّه في وصف شيءٍ وهو إنّما يُريد غيرَه، فإن قطع أو رجع إلى ما كان فيه فذلك استطرادًا.." 2/40، وعثمان في العمدة هو ابن إدريس الشّامي.
5 الحدس والإبداع ص36
6 يقول ابن المعتز:" وأوّل من ابتكره السّموأل، وأوّل من سمّاه استطرادًا أبو تمّام" البديع ص ص36-37، وهو السموأل بن غريض بن عادياء الأزدي، شاعر جاهلي حكيم، من سكان خيبر، وهو الذي تُنسب إليه قصّة الوفاء مع امرئ القيس الشاعر، وفيه المثل، توفي نحو سنة65 قبل الهجرة، الأعلام 3/140. 
7قال ابن رشيق:"..فإن قطَعَ أو رجَعَ إلى ما كان فيه فذلك استطراد، وإن تمادى فذلك الخروج، وأكثرُ النّاس يُسمّي الجميع استطرادًا والصّوابُ ما بيّنتُه.." العمدة2/39.
8 المقصود ب"الفكرة" هنا هو قول أبي تمام لمن سألَه: لماذا لا تقول ما يُفهم؟، " وأنتَ لماذا لا تفهم ما يُقال؟؟".أنظر ص16 من هذا البحث
9 الفن ومذاهبه ص240
10 تاريخ النقد الأدبي عند العرب ص60.
11العمدة 1/114-115

----------


## أبو تمام الطائي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي على هذه الخلاصة الهادفة 
هل بالإمكان رفع الرسالة؟أليس هناك اختلاف جلي بين وصية أبي تمام للبحتري و طريقته في النظم الشعري؟؟
شكرا

----------


## فيلالي الصقر

سأُعمل كل الجهد على تثبيتها هنا في المجلس، وقد أوضحتُ فيها عن الإختلاف الذي بدا جليًا بين نظم الشاعر وذوقه، مع استخلاص لسبب هذا التناقض الشعري والنقدي.

----------

